# Nummer des Vorbesitzers übernommen ?



## Jediwurm (29 Mai 2016)

Kann es sein dass ich eine Handynummer bekomme, die schon einmal vergeben war ?
Habe mir vor kurzem eine neue Prepaid Handynummer geholt, und schon bald nach dem Einlegen ging es los: Anrufe und SMS von Leuten, die mich für ich weiß nicht wen halten, von dem sie angeblich noch Geld bekommen.
Alsop wohlgemerkt Privatleute und kein professioneller Spam meiner Ansicht nach.
Kann das überhaupt sein oder vera****t mich da jemand ????


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2016)

Klar kann das sein.
Nummern werden nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder vergeben - rechtlich gesehen kann das bereits nach 30 Tagen (Portierungsfrist) passieren.
Und wenn Du also in der Lotterie das große Los gezogen hast passiert was wie bei Dir.


----------



## Fidelis56 (29 Juni 2016)

ok, aber wennn das generve nicht aufhört, was kann man da machen ausser sich im Zweifel eine neue Nummer zu hoen ?


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2016)

genau das ...


----------



## Fidelis56 (29 Juni 2016)

Und was ist genau das, was man außer Nummernänderung machen kann?


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2016)

eben - genau NIX
... doch, alles sperren und nur noch bestimmte Nummern erlauben ...
Ist aber glaube ich nicht so praktikabel ...


----------

